# Pork, Pork and Pork



## LarryWolfe (Feb 18, 2007)

I really wanted to cook a brisket or even ribs, but it didn't work out.  So I thawed out a pack of the pulled pork from last weekend and made some ABTs.  I also had a lb of maple sausage so that got a liberal coating of WRO.  While I was at the store I also picked up some fresh garlic, herb and sundried tomato sausages to give a try.  Everything won't be ready in time for the 500, but should be munchies in a bit.  Gonna have some pulled pork sammiches and tater salad later for dinner!!

Oh yeah I forgot to mention my newest Toyool.......my Billy Bar Grill cleaner, man is this thing a great toyool!  I know some of you already have one, but those that don't visit *Billy Bar* and get one soon!  Definitely worth the money and it'll be the last grill cleaner  you'll need to buy!!!


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 18, 2007)

Lookin' good there brotha' man


----------



## Finney (Feb 18, 2007)

You the man...


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 18, 2007)

Pull those fatties at about 90*
That's when they taste the best


----------



## Larry D. (Feb 18, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Oh yeah I forgot to mention my newest Toyool.......my Billy Bar Grill cleaner, man is this thing a great toyool!  I know some of you already have one, but those that don't visit *Billy Bar* and get one soon!  Definitely worth the money and it'll be the last grill cleaner  you'll need to buy!!!



Dang! I've been using a common dandelion weeder for the same purpose... if only I'd had the vision to modify and patent it.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 18, 2007)

Looking good Larry! Too bad you can't get Finney posting pictures for you!


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 18, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Looking good Larry! Too bad you can't get Finney posting pictures for you!


Finney's not worthy from what I hear :roll:


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 18, 2007)

Looking Good.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 18, 2007)

Save me some of that Larry, I am off tomorrow.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 18, 2007)

Everything is done, time to eat!!!!


----------



## wittdog (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh yeah now that's a spread


----------



## john a (Feb 18, 2007)

That's some good looking chow Larry.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 18, 2007)

Pork from last weekend is served!  Topped with a little Reverend Marvin's HOT and some store bought slaw on a kaiser roll!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 18, 2007)

Man Larry,  I'm full but those pictures are making me hungry again!

You have a future in food porn, my friend!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 18, 2007)

I'd eat that!


----------



## Finney (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice looking sandwich buddy.


----------



## cleglue (Feb 18, 2007)

As always Larry very nice looking grub.  The ABTs look exceptional.


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 18, 2007)

That's a whole lot of good looking pork, pork and pork.


----------



## Steve McMurtry (Feb 18, 2007)

Are you still working on changing a few pant sizes?  
Man, that sure looks good!


----------



## john a (Feb 19, 2007)

Me too, real nice.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Feb 19, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Everything is done, time to eat!!!!



Great lookin Larry!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 22, 2007)

craig castille said:
			
		

> [quote="craig castille":1hxzj8xl][quote="Larry Wolfe":1hxzj8xl]
> 
> Oh yeah I forgot to mention my newest Toyool.......my Billy Bar Grill cleaner, man is this thing a great toyool!  I know some of you already have one, but those that don't visit *Billy Bar* and get one soon!  Definitely worth the money and it'll be the last grill cleaner  you'll need to buy!!!



Thanks for the heads up on the tool.

Just ordered 3 of them. Simple but brilliant.

Craig[/quote:1hxzj8xl]

No problem Craig!  Sounds like you like the Billy Bar as much as I do!  Great product!! 


The Billy Bar just came in. 

Very good idea! The brushes are done.

Thanks for the tip.[/quote:1hxzj8xl]


----------

